# Wahl Bravura question



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

It's 9, 10, 15, 30, 40. Left to right. If you forget just watch the cutting blade move forward as you move the lever. The further out it moves the closer the cut.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Pudel-Fan said:


> It's 9, 10, 15, 30, 40. Left to right. If you forget just watch the cutting blade move forward as you move the lever. The further out it moves the closer the cut.


 thank you. and the higher the # the shorter the cut?


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Jessie's Mom said:


> thank you. and the higher the # the shorter the cut?


Correct. The #40 blade is a "surgical cut" and what brave poodle groomers will use on poodle faces, paws and hindquarters in the Conti trim. 

Some good clipper blade 411 links:
A guide to a few Poodle trims (or here: http://www.andis.com/USA/sm_animal/pdf/Poodle_chart.pdf)!

Clipper Blade Chart
http://www.lambertvetsupply.com/Clip...ison-Chart.php
http://www.householdappliance.com/do...ence_chart.pdf
http://www.andis.com/USA/sm_animal/gg.asp?Div=Poodle
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=2296
http://www.petedge.com/library/library.jsp?pageName=se_clipperbladeuse
www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store.com/index.php?nic=andis-clipping


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

yikes, can't imagine a 40 in my hands. i irritated her skin in some spots and nicked her in one or two on her feet using the equivalent of a 9 or 10 (as i now know). with a 40 in my hand i could have well skinned her. dont want me near anything like that for a long time yet - lol. guess it gets easier with lots of practice. well, one thing for sure, jessie won't have a curly face anymore inbetween grooms.

*please see my post below - i was NOT using a 9 or 10, i was using a 30 or 40!!!! oh my goodness...good thing my girl adores me...lol*


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

Pudel-Fan said:


> It's 9, 10, 15, 30, 40. Left to right. If you forget just watch the cutting blade move forward as you move the lever. The further out it moves the closer the cut.


oh my goodness - i just had an epiphany - i misunderstood the direction of the lever. i just realized i did jessie with a combo of a 30 & 40 blade. my poor girl. :afraid: lolol i thought the further it moved out, the less hair it took, therefore, the longer the coat. now i see that i totally misunderstood. oh boy....lol now that i am looking at it with the bottom of the blade facing me, if i move the lever from left to right, the length of the teeth shortens - i guess that is the 40. 
well, thank you EVERYONE for teaching me something. wish i would've realized that before i put it on my dog. was wondering why when i looked at fluffyspoos video and she said she uses a ten, it seemed to me she had no fear of nicking vegas or vienna. a 40...i was using a 40...


----------

